# Any TX Native SUV's out there?



## Thomas (May 1, 2016)

salt_fly said:


> Hello everyone!
> Is anyone in TX running an Ankona Native SUV 17? Preferably near Houston? I would really like to see one in person if possible.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Salt_fly


I just placed an order for a native 17. Looking to be mid September before it's ready.


----------



## Thomas (May 1, 2016)

Thomas said:


> I just placed an order for a native 17. Looking to be mid September before it's ready.


I live in Rosenberg and fish Matagorda quite a bit.


----------



## LC_Yakr (Apr 24, 2013)

Thomas said:


> I live in Rosenberg and fish Matagorda quite a bit.


Do you happen to fish the West end of Galveston much? I am debating on an Ankona or something like a Gheenoe? Sorry to hi-jack....


----------



## Thomas (May 1, 2016)

LC_Yakr said:


> Do you happen to fish the West end of Galveston much? I am debating on an Ankona or something like a Gheenoe? Sorry to hi-jack....


No I haven't fished that area yet but hear it's good. Gheenoe makes a solid boat, and they've been around for ages. I decided for the type of fishing I wanted to do, I would go one step up.


----------

